# un-install kitchen faucet



## ravidsh (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi guys, Maybe one of the plumbers here can solve the mystery.
I am trying to un-install my kitchen faucet, but I can’t figure out how to release the bracket to release the old faucet. there is no any nut or washer to unscrew just this weird thing. any idea guys ?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Try a plasma cutter?


----------



## ravidsh (Oct 23, 2017)

I can try a plasma cutter, I am sure it will work, but I thought about a more simple way to remove this. I am sure there is some simple trick to release this bracket.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

I've got your solution right here...
http://www.plumbingzone.com/showthread.php?p=152182

I'd say sawzall solvzall your problems here bro

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

This should do the trick.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This forum is for plumbing professionals only. Do-it-yourselfers are not permitted to join. The forum does not condone or encourage anyone who isn't properly trained in the plumbing trade to attempt to repair, alter, extend, design or install any plumbing, gas, vent, sewer, medical gas, drain, septic, water line, or any other plumbing systems. Thank you.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Contact a local licensed master plumber. Or if you're in New England, call a plumbah.


----------

